# Best Type of Thinning Shears to Own



## bla89

I am taking on the quest of showing my very first golden in the conformation ring (he has been shown 4 times (2 in Am-Bred and 2 in Open)) and I need some help. I have been borrowing my friends grooming equipment, she also shows goldens, while I am slowly getting my own grooming stuff from show to show. So far I have: Grooming Table, Straight Shears, Blunt Shears (the small one for his feet), Pin Brush, Comb, and a Bristle Brush. I am trying to figure out, since I am in college and my mom is helping me with the adventure, what the best type of thinning shears to get for my big boy. I read about the 46-tooth type, but i want to find a good pair that will last me for a long time, will not rust, and not too overally expensive (for now). I am open to all suggestions and would like all the help I can get.
Thank You


----------



## GoldenSail

I have been shown the Roseline brand and thought they were very nice and I wish I had bought me a pair. I own some Millers Forge and they work fine, but next time I buy some I think I will go for Roseline.

Good luck in your endeavor and I wanna see pictures!


----------



## JDandBigAm

I have a pair of Roseline thinning shears that I love. They are very sharp so I'm careful trimming around the tips of Jonah's ears.


----------



## Osogold

I just love my 44/20's they are very good for the price.


----------



## BorzoiMom

I have a pair of Kenchii and love them! (KESC44). The price was very resonable also.


----------



## Pointgold

I'd recommend biting the bullet and getting Roseline, Chris Christensen, or Geib's - all very high quality for the money. You can pay far less for thinners (and far _more), _but the difference is obvious. Less expensive shears will not blend smoothly, and leaving cut marks can make or break a groom job. The better the shear, the more precise the edge. (And less expensive shears don't hold an edge, and are only good for so many sharpenings before there is not enough steel left to sharpen.)Less expensive shears will not be as comfortable in your hand, which may not seem important, but can really make a difference in how you trim.


----------



## BorzoiMom

Yea thats what we did by buying a good pair when we bought ours. With 3 dogs at the present, it was a good investment. The sheers do a great job! Blends in beautifully! And even came with a case too.


----------



## sterregold

Pointgold said:


> I'd recommend biting the bullet and getting Roseline, Chris Christensen, or Geib's - all very high quality for the money. You can pay far less for thinners (and far _more), _but the difference is obvious. Less expensive shears will not blend smoothly, and leaving cut marks can make or break a groom job. The better the shear, the more precise the edge. (And less expensive shears don't hold an edge, and are only good for so many sharpenings before there is not enough steel left to sharpen.)Less expensive shears will not be as comfortable in your hand, which may not seem important, but can really make a difference in how you trim.


PG's last point is an important one. I have a pair of Geib thinners with curved teeth. Love them. I also tried a more expensive set but they did not feel right in my hand--would not have been comfortable getting 2-3 dogs ready for a show. Get your shears somewhere that you can try them out--often there will be a sharpening booth at the shows and they usually carry a good variety.


----------



## bla89

Okay, I will figure out where the next show is near me and/or my mom and hop over their, look, and try them out. Thank you all for your advice and I will keep searching until I find the perfect one.


----------



## chipstone

be sure to try the shears out before you buy them! until you know what you like do not buy from a catalog. i have a pair of 44/20s and i like them enough. i'm having them sharpened next week & the guy who does it also sells kenchi shears so i will probably get a pair of those.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Listen to PG's advice! Her wisdom helped in my decisions on buying various grooming equipment. You spend a chunk of money up front but its done and over with and no regrets. Chris Christensen has great straight shears, brushes, and his buttercomb is super. I think the only thing I don't have of CC is the thinning shears.


----------

